# Sick deal alert!



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Estes Park Mountain Shop has a 171 Voile Mojo split with light rail bindings, all hardware and skins for $685. It's used and the base has some scratches but no core shots. Otherwise it's in stellar shape. If it was a 166, I would've bought it.

Just a heads up for anyone looking.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

honestly with all the split offerings now, and the prices i saw on split gear on sale this spring i hardly consider that even a deal - let alone a sick one....even if it was brand new.. 

the mojo at that size would weigh soooo much... :dunno:

evo has the 2012 burton split for $420 right now, BC.com has Jones mt Twin for $525, both NS boards for $700 - stuff was cheaper in march/late feb.



sure, sure - skins and bindings..... i get it... but the mojo is cap constructed and heavier than most, the lightrails are just so so (or so so i hear) and used is used. i guess i'd value that setup at more like $550-600 at most - IMHO<<<


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's been while since I looked at aplit prices so maybe you're right. But honestly, that thing was pretty damn light for a 171. I don't think weight would be an issue at all with it.


----------



## VTsnowboardchik (May 15, 2012)

Wow, a 171, how big are you guys?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

VTsnowboardchik said:


> Wow, a 171, how big are you guys?


haha my split is a 158, and i would go even shorter... but in general people ride 6-8+cm longer on their split boards. in the backcountry you have to wear a backpack with some mandatory shit in it so add 10-20lbs - and nothing is groomed :thumbsup::thumbsup: so you need more float


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

VTsnowboardchik said:


> Wow, a 171, how big are you guys?


Not big enough to throw around a 171. 

I'd love to have a 171 to slay big open bowls of deep powder, but I live in CO, not Alaska.


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

I know it's not very good, but the atomic poacher is $550 with bindings clips and skins. That's retard cheap, even if it has a lot of faults.


----------

